# Kleine Excel Rechnung in .exe umsetzen



## RGB (8 April 2007)

Nabend, hab eine kleine Rechnung in einer Excel Datei und würde sie gern mit VisualStudio2005 in ein kleine Programm umsetzen!

Dieses Programm steht mir in der Arbeit zur verfügung, das Layout hab ich schon hinbekommen nur jetzt gehts ans eingemachte und zwar an den Code....

So wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, sieht das Layout schon mal aus!!

Wer kann etwas hilfe leisten ??

!!Frohes Osterfest!!


----------



## Zefix (9 April 2007)

Hi,
soll wohl in etwa so werden wie das:
http://www.jennyxxx.de/

Vielleicht kann dir der betreiber der Seite ein wenig helfen?

Gruss Andy


----------



## RGB (9 April 2007)

Ja genau (kenn die seite) sowas ähnliches allerdings spezieal für einen BMW Typ

Ich dachte es gibt hier jemand mit C++ Kenntnisse der mir einen Tipp geben kann wie ich die 2 Rechnungen da rein integriere???
 

Gruß

RGB


----------

